# Grafiken dynamisieren mit WinCC Flexible



## quadrulschke (16 Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute bin neu In WinnCCFlex und versuche eine Grafik aus den Werkzeugen Grafiken mit Farbumschlag zu dynamisieren. Blinken klappt nur die Grafiken ändern leider ihre Farbe nicht. Unter Annimation Gestaltung habe ich eine Variable als Byte eingefügt und der Farbumschlag soll binär erfolgen.

Dake im Voraus für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten.


----------



## dockers (26 November 2009)

*Symbole in WinCC flexible bearbeiten (Drehen, spiegeln, Farbumschläge)*

WinCCflex bietet zwei verschiedene Arten von Symbolen an: Grafiken und die Symbolbibliothek. 

 Grafiken findet man unter <Ansicht>,<Werkzeuge>,<Grafiken>,<WinCC flexible Grafikordner>. Die dort enthaltenen Grafiken sind in verschiedenen Farbstufen als wmf-Datei (Windows Meta File) gespeichert. Man kann sie als Symbole in das zu bearbeitende HMI-Bild einfügen, vergrößern und verkleinern. Probleme gibt es dann, wenn man ein solches Bild drehen oder spiegeln will. Das gleiche gilt für Farbwechsel: Es ist nicht möglich, diesen Grafiken variablenabhängig verschiedene Farben zuzuweisen. Um diese Funktionen nutzen zu können, muß man die *Symbolbibliothek* anwählen. Zu finden unter <Ansicht>,<Werkzeuge>,<Erweiterte Objekte>. Einfach draufklicken und das Symbol in das zu bearbeitende Bild einfügen. Standardmäßig ist das wohl ein äußerst häßlicher Lüfter. Aber keine Panik: Jetzt sollte sich unterhalb des Bildes das Fenster "Eigenschaften" öffnen. Und dort kann man in der Textliste "Kategorien" in den Symbolbibliotheken blättern: Im Ordner "Ventile" öffnet sich ein "Blaues Regelventil mit Flansch" (Infotext wird bei Überfahren mit der Maus angezeigt), das auch sofort im HMI-Bild zu sehen ist.

  Um das Symbol jetzt zu dynamisieren ein letzter Schritt: Im Eigenschaftenfenster unter _Eigenschaften, Gestaltung_ die _Füllart_ "schattiert" anwählen! Füllart "original" funktioniert nicht!
  Nun unter _Animationen, Gestaltung_ Aktiviert anhaken und die Farbumschläge definieren; dabei immer Vordergrundfarbe und Hintergrundfarbe gleich wählen.

 Tipp: Um z.B bei Störanzeige einen 2farbigen Farbumschlag zu bekommen, den Farbumschlag in "rot" definieren und unter Eigenschaften, Blinken Farbe "orange" wählen!


----------



## bernd81 (5 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

weiß jemand wie das mit dem TIA Portal geht? Ich kann zwar bei den Werkzeugen die Symbolbibliothek auswählen und es kommt dann auch so ein Lüftermotor aber ich finde nichts um das Symbol zu ändern. Würde gerne einen Sensor statt der Lüftung haben.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## bernd81 (5 Juni 2012)

Ich habs nach langem Suchen gefunden!
Und zwar gibt es bei Eigenschaften und dem Reiter Eigenschaften einen Button Eigenschaftsseiten.
Danach ändert sich die Gliederung der Eigenschaften. Dann unter Allgemein kann das Symbol geänder werden.


----------

